# curious



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

im curious on how some of you guys price out driveways. I do sealcoating so I know how to price it out that way so I figured I try it the same way with snow, get the sq ft. multiply by whatever you want to charge per sq ft. has anyone tried this method? or do most of you just look at what has to be done and give a price? im just trying to see which way ima go this winter. I don't know if my father will have me on salary or hourly or if he even needs me at all. I figured some pricing out for my lawn customers just for the heck of it and I think its in a good price range. my main customer went to school with my mom so I could ask her what she paid last year so I can get an idea. now im not in business just doing on the side, but I want to be in the range like if I was in business if that makes sense. my truck insurance is under my father, I might be paying for salt I don't know, so the main thing ill be spending money on is gas. also how do you guys price the salting if need to be applied? maybe just $10+ more depending on the size of the driveway?
thanks


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I just look and work out how much of a PITA it'll be.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

First you doing seasonal or per push 
Per push I would say 2-6 inches one price 
6-10 another price over 10 another 
We don't let snow get more than 4-5 inches before we plow so most storms we plow 2 times 
Salt min triple what product cost you need to go to store to buy then put it down and then unload what isn't used 
I'm in rockland I mainly do commercial work but my driveways I get $750 for season up to 10 storms and $250 for walks same up to 10 storms 
Most companies usually get $300-$500 a season and $40-$60 per push average size driveway 2 cars wide about 50 feet long


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

ponyboy;1818317 said:


> First you doing seasonal or per push
> Per push I would say 2-6 inches one price
> 6-10 another price over 10 another
> We don't let snow get more than 4-5 inches before we plow so most storms we plow 2 times
> ...


i haven't thought of seasonal, most likely per push. now what is the purpose of having different prices at different inch ranges? I was thinking a set price for everytime I show up? I should probably go higher on the salt I forgot about the shortage and higher prices.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

heres a picture of my main customers driveway, straight push in to the lawn which is the top red line and then the one front sidewalk. what would you guys charge for plowing with sidewalk and without sidewalk? per push and seasonal?
thanks


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You're kidding right? Charge by the square foot????? Figure out how long it will take you, how much you feel you need to make per hour, and do the math. And if you want a seasonal bid, find out how many events you average in your area per year and do that math as well.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Harleyjeff;1818334 said:


> You're kidding right? Charge by the square foot????? Figure out how long it will take you, how much you feel you need to make per hour, and do the math. And if you want a seasonal bid, find out how many events you average in your area per year and do that math as well.


And whats the problem of doing it that way?? Have you tried it?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

dodgegmc1213;1818335 said:


> And whats the problem of doing it that way?? Have you tried it?


Because if you bid by the square foot, 1,000 square feet can either be done very quickly if there are no obstacles, tore up asphalt etc... Or that same 1,000 square feet can be a nightmare and take you four times longer than the easy thousand square foot drive.

And you also don't understand why you'd have different pricing for different accumulations of snow? The time it takes to plow two inches vs. the time it takes to push ten inches in the same location, and the abuse on your equipment.

You've got three trucks listed with plows in your signature and you don't know the first thing about pricing??? What have you been plowing before this?


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Harleyjeff;1818451 said:


> Because if you bid by the square foot, 1,000 square feet can either be done very quickly if there are no obstacles, tore up asphalt etc... Or that same 1,000 square feet can be a nightmare and take you four times longer than the easy thousand square foot drive.
> 
> And you also don't understand why you'd have different pricing for different accumulations of snow? The time it takes to plow two inches vs. the time it takes to push ten inches in the same location, and the abuse on your equipment.
> 
> You've got three trucks listed with plows in your signature and you don't know the first thing about pricing??? What have you been plowing before this?


ive never priced anything for plowing, the dodge is mine the other 2 are my fathers, I work for him year round but this winter might be different so im seeing what I can do on my own. we always do commercial and there always seasonal.

now I posted this to get some answers on what other people do to price driveways out and if anyone tried this method and how it worked, as well as getting info on how to price. so you answered my questions but didn't need to be a dick about it.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Harleyjeff;1818451 said:


> Because if you bid by the square foot, 1,000 square feet can either be done very quickly if there are no obstacles, tore up asphalt etc... Or that same 1,000 square feet can be a nightmare and take you four times longer than the easy thousand square foot drive.
> 
> And you also don't understand why you'd have different pricing for different accumulations of snow? The time it takes to plow two inches vs. the time it takes to push ten inches in the same location, and the abuse on your equipment.
> 
> You've got three trucks listed with plows in your signature and you don't know the first thing about pricing??? What have you been plowing before this?


That's a pretty legit answer along with some acceptable questions. Maybe you should have your dad show you how to price things for your market . You're asking guys all over the country what they'd charge but none of them that have replied are in your area, as far as I know.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

dodgegmc1213;1818324 said:


> heres a picture of my main customers driveway, straight push in to the lawn which is the top red line and then the one front sidewalk. what would you guys charge for plowing with sidewalk and without sidewalk? per push and seasonal?
> thanks


For my area, here's how I would price it.

$35 to plow, $15 to shovel.
Sand & salt drive and walk, $40.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

dodgegmc1213;1818454 said:


> ive never priced anything for plowing, the dodge is mine the other 2 are my fathers, I work for him year round but this winter might be different so im seeing what I can do on my own. we always do commercial and there always seasonal.
> 
> now I posted this to get some answers on what other people do to price driveways out and if anyone tried this method and how it worked, as well as getting info on how to price. so you answered my questions but didn't need to be a dick about it.


Don't let it get to you. They seldom intend for it to come off as rude as it reads.

If you are in with your mom's friend, have her get 3 quotes from local plow guys. Then you will know the range you should be in. Keep in mind though, just because 3 other guys will do that drive and walk for $25 it does not mean you can do it for $25 and actually turn a reasonable profit.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks buswell.

I was around the same, I figured $35 to plow also and $10 for shovel. as far as salt Ima rethink it. I don't know what salt goes for in my area yet. the guy we buy it from doesn't have any prices on his site yet. ill have to ask him when I see him next time.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I think it would be hard pricing by the square foot. In the driveway you've shown I don't think you could justify charging more if it was 10' longer. Plus you will have a nightmare on your hands.
I used to do an estate subdivision and I priced them all the same. They took anywhere from 5 to 7 minutes and I didn't really care. I had 35 places and was in and out in roughly 4 hours.
Around here that driveway would go for 400-450 for the season. We average 14-18 pushes plus you have to come back for the street plow.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

cet;1818551 said:


> I think it would be hard pricing by the square foot. In the driveway you've shown I don't think you could justify charging more if it was 10' longer. Plus you will have a nightmare on your hands.
> I used to do an estate subdivision and I priced them all the same. They took anywhere from 5 to 7 minutes and I didn't really care. I had 35 places and was in and out in roughly 4 hours.
> Around here that driveway would go for 400-450 for the season. We average 14-18 pushes plus you have to come back for the street plow.


thanks cet.

so lets say I price that driveway for $35 to plow per push, no walk, no salt, and they want seasonal. do I take that $35 and multiply by lets say 10 storms so its $350? but that only pays for 1 push in a storm right? so do I add another $350 so it equals 2 pushes a storm? but if I end up doing more than 2 pushes in a storm ill most likely be wasting money


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

You take the 10 year average for snow events, including depth and average inches per storm, and do the math from there. If you are smooth, you can add a cap on how many pushes, or an additional fee after "x" amount of snowfall in a storm.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You need to know how many times on average you will go out in a year. Maybe add 2 times to that # and give them the price.

How many storms would you get where you have to plow it twice. I would go twice if it was going to be over 6" and that only happens a couple of times a year here.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

dodgegmc1213;1818566 said:


> thanks cet.
> 
> so lets say I price that driveway for $35 to plow per push, no walk, no salt, and they want seasonal. do I take that $35 and multiply by lets say 10 storms so its $350? but that only pays for 1 push in a storm right? so do I add another $350 so it equals 2 pushes a storm? but if I end up doing more than 2 pushes in a storm ill most likely be wasting money


Ask grand view to explain his method to you


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm 20 minutes south 
We plow average 6 times a year with most storms under 6 inches and last few years 1 over 10 inches 
I go out at 2 inches trigger and I charge extra if I have to come back because the town plows driveway back in or blocks mail box $1000 a season for 10 storms under 10 inches has worked well for me 
How people charge $400 a season or per push is beyond me 
I spend about $10k getting salters and plows and trucks ready for winter and the life plowing takes off a truck it really is blood money and you need to charge for if 
I use to do 70 house one truck at $300 a season around 15 years ago would take 7 hours now 20 house at $1000 done in 3 hours then he goes and helps commerical accounts 
Sell your self on quality and charge more than others do less and make more forget rushing around for a few bucks 
Try selling seasonal with monthly payment plans you are insurance that people can get to work and get home from work they make money and so should you


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

ponyboy, how did you do this past crazy ass winter?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Me best winter 
I do more commercial only one truck does houses 
I have 4 skids and a compact wheel loader they were out every night making money moving and pileing snow


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

cet;1818603 said:


> You need to know how many times on average you will go out in a year. Maybe add 2 times to that # and give them the price.
> 
> How many storms would you get where you have to plow it twice. I would go twice if it was going to be over 6" and that only happens a couple of times a year here.


yea im just trying to think about if we get another winter like we did this past year. 3 yrs ago we did great for commercial there was like 2 storms and a few salt events. 2 yrs ago was alil crazy but this past winter killed us. it was non stop every storm was 7+ inches then the big sucker in February that gave us 12-14 inches then a 4-5hr break then another 12-14 inches.

I should just go work for my local plow dealer lol


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Well thanks guys for your helpful info, I think I got it pretty figured out, found out what one of my customers was paying last year and I was at the same price, she said I got it if shes still living there. So we'll see what happens


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

What's prices up by u


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

ponyboy;1819070 said:


> What's prices up by u


She said it was $30, I dont know if that includes shoveling or salt, and the guy came when it got to about 4". I figured $30 just to plow. Its not the driveway in the pic Its another one of my moms friends so she asked for me. I mow a few of her friends lawns so I can get all there prices they paid.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

If they were real friends they would give you $40
You would be crazy to do it for 30


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

My 14 year old son get $30 a drive way on his quad 
I hate friends who think you can do stuff for them for free or cheap real friends want you to make money not so favors


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Who looks after the driveway when there is less then 4". The driveway might not be too bad but what the street plows leaves would be a different story. If you get a couple of 2-3" snowfalls and they drive on it how are you going to get it clean when 4" fall?

I would prefer a seasonal contract and anything over 1" go do it. I only do snow in the winter, no other work, so to take the time would be worth it and the customer is happy if their on seasonal.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

ponyboy;1819079 said:


> If they were real friends they would give you $40
> You would be crazy to do it for 30


You saying $40 to plow + extra for shovel?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes 
And that too cheap 
Think about hiow much trucks are tires plows etc you need to service the truck before and after winter 
U need to be up all hours no winter vacations no holiday if it snows no Super Bowl if it snows waking up 3 times a night when you hear snow in the forecast 
Home owners think oh it snows he plows and 10 minutes later he is done there is a lot of perpetration that goes into it and good amount of money in keeping equipment in working order the 10 minutes of plowing is the easy part


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

cet;1819082 said:


> Who looks after the driveway when there is less then 4". The driveway might not be too bad but what the street plows leaves would be a different story. If you get a couple of 2-3" snowfalls and they drive on it how are you going to get it clean when 4" fall?
> 
> I would prefer a seasonal contract and anything over 1" go do it. I only do snow in the winter, no other work, so to take the time would be worth it and the customer is happy if their on seasonal.


I think she ment if its a decent storm like 4"+ he waits till 4" to come and plow. Ima try and go seasonal but doesnt mean the customers will, if they dont and they all want per push then I hope it snows worst then last year. I would take care of it starting at 1" anything less, they can either shovel or leave it to melt or pay me to salt.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

ponyboy;1819103 said:


> Yes
> And that too cheap
> Think about hiow much trucks are tires plows etc you need to service the truck before and after winter
> U need to be up all hours no winter vacations no holiday if it snows no Super Bowl if it snows waking up 3 times a night when you hear snow in the forecast
> Home owners think oh it snows he plows and 10 minutes later he is done there is a lot of perpetration that goes into it and good amount of money in keeping equipment in working order the 10 minutes of plowing is the easy part


I hear you, my truck take a beating every year. Ima put alot of money in my truck this year before winter. 
Thanks ponyboy, this is the reason I made a thread, for info. Good to hear it from a local guy alsoThumbs Up

p.s. as far as superbowl goes, my teams never close enough to making it to worry about it lol


----------

